# Vic Xmas 2016 Case Swap - Food Thread



## MartinOC (14/11/16)

There's been plenty of folks who have taken-on the task of coordinating food for these events in the past, but it shouldn't always fall to the same ones. Time for the load to be shared...someone else needs to stick their hand up & do it. it's NOT hard!

Null'n'void has a spit. Fuel is required.

Meat is required to get toasted.

Bread is required (if you want, I can organise 100 rolls from the Kinglake bakery - just ask!)

Salads (simple ones - don't mention the war...).

Sauces.

Something to mop-up the sloppy-bits. Paper towels will do.

Who's going to take this one??


----------



## Yob (15/11/16)

Put me down for the salad...

What could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## TheWiggman (15/11/16)




----------



## TheWiggman (15/11/16)

... but seriously.
Perhaps we should get a list of numbers for attendees for both nights to work out catering requirements. I'm a huge stew fan when it comes to camping so will knock up a stew or two (will bring Death Sauce for optional/necessary chilli hit) and make enough to share around. I'll also knock up a crunchy noodle salad on the Saturday which is the 'salad of choice' in my opinion.

Put down if you're attending and want a feed so numbers can be put together. If you're feeding, put down how many mouths you'll feed so the numbers will add up.

*ATTENDING*
*Friday*
Wiggman

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D

*Sunday*
Wiggman

*CATERING*
*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Lunch

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy noodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*


----------



## idzy (15/11/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I'll also knock up a crunchy noodle salad on the Saturday which is the 'salad of choice' in my opinion.


You may not be aware, but after the infamous salad of 2015, all salads at AHB swaps were banned.

EDIT: If I recall, the catalyst may have even been some noodles, pita chips or some rare variety of kale.


----------



## idzy (15/11/16)

... but seriously.
Perhaps we should get a list of numbers for attendees for both nights to work out catering requirements. I'm a huge stew fan when it comes to camping so will knock up a stew or two (will bring Death Sauce for optional/necessary chilli hit) and make enough to share around. I'll also knock up a crunchy noodle salad on the Saturday which is the 'salad of choice' in my opinion.

Put down if you're attending and want a feed so numbers can be put together. If you're feeding, put down how many mouths you'll feed so the numbers will add up.

*ATTENDING*
*Friday*
Wiggman
Idzy

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy

*Sunday*
Wiggman
Idzy

*CATERING*
*Equipment*
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)

*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Lunch

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy noodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*


----------



## malt junkie (15/11/16)

... but seriously.
Perhaps we should get a list of numbers for attendees for both nights to work out catering requirements. I'm a huge stew fan when it comes to camping so will knock up a stew or two (will bring Death Sauce for optional/necessary chilli hit) and make enough to share around. I'll also knock up a crunchy noodle salad on the Saturday which is the 'salad of choice' in my opinion.

Put down if you're attending and want a feed so numbers can be put together. If you're feeding, put down how many mouths you'll feed so the numbers will add up.

*ATTENDING*
*Friday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie

*Sunday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie

*CATERING*
*Equipment*
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required

*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Lunch

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy noodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*


----------



## Yob (15/11/16)

idzy said:


> You may not be aware, but after the infamous salad of 2015, all salads at AHB swaps were banned.
> 
> EDIT: If I recall, the catalyst may have even been some noodles, pita chips or some rare variety of kale.


probably Avocado...


----------



## Yob (15/11/16)

*ATTENDING*

*Friday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob

*Sunday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob

*CATERING*
*Equipment*
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required

*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer 

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy noodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)


----------



## micbrew (15/11/16)

*ATTENDING*

*Friday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew

*Sunday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew

*CATERING*
*Equipment*
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbre : webber smoker charcoal

*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer 
micbrew : chicken ribs

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy noodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## Mardoo (15/11/16)

*ATTENDING*

*Friday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.

*Sunday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew

*CATERING*
*Equipment*
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbre : webber smoker charcoal

*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer 
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy noodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/11/16)

*ATTENDING*

*Friday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid

*Sunday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew


*CATERING*
*Equipment*
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbre : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer 
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## malt junkie (15/11/16)

Are we going to hit up the local pizza shop again for friday night?


----------



## MartinOC (15/11/16)

I love it when the shit hits the fan - stuff actually starts to happen...

*ATTENDING*

*Friday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC

*Saturday*
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC

*Sunday*
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)


*CATERING*
*Equipment*
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

*Friday*
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

*Saturday*
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer * (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)*
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15

*Sunday*

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew



*OK, looks like:*

Friday night is covered with Wiggman's Chicken stew. *Are we having anything with it?*

Saturday/Sunday breakfast needs bacon to go with Yob's eggs (my girls will also provide). *Provider needed.*

Meat required for the masses on Saturday for the spit-roast- *do we have a taker to provide? *Lots required to last into the evening...

I'll order 60 white & 60 wholemeal rolls from the Kinglake bakery for the weekend. 

Have I forgotten anything?

**** IT! Looks like I'm coordinating food this time...


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/11/16)

I'll source the meat for the spit. I believe we normally get 10kgs. Is everyone happy that's the correct amount. 

Does anyone know what the rough cost has been in the past, I would hate for it to turn into a salad situation.


----------



## malt junkie (15/11/16)

Don't mind grabing the bacon, but again how much to grab, 3-4kg?

One final issue would be kegs- or really how we're keeping them cool. I think yob and I counted 23 kegs (18L) and sundries at the last swap, that'd be a lot of keezers and cables.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/11/16)

I'll bring a chest freezer good for 2 regular kegs and 2 mini kegs. I'd planned to have 2 of my kegs in there but happy to let someone else share around. I could also fit a fair number of longnecks and such.
Ed: plus a 4 way power board, problem solved.


----------



## Yob (15/11/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> to turn into a salad situation.


immortal...

shit.. Im up for salad this year... strap in folks, this could be epic


----------



## micbrew (15/11/16)

i reckon to be fair , we need to determine a cost per person for the food
from memory last swap was $25 per head

then we can work out quantities yada yada

micbrew


----------



## Yob (15/11/16)

malt junkie said:


> I think yob and I counted 23 kegs (18L) and sundries at the last swap,


that was just the Friday wasnt it?

Garbage bins, bag of ice.. if folks bring a bag of ice each or two as they turn up, well be sweet.. we should definitely put some thought into how to keep our kegs cool.. wont take much..

how much freezer space do we have on site?


----------



## MartinOC (15/11/16)

Look, ya derro's...this is meant to be the FOOD thread!

Take your alcoholic priorities over to the main thread.

$25/head seems fair for food.


----------



## AJ80 (15/11/16)

I can bring along a batch of pulled pork if needed. Just let me know!

ATTENDING

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)


CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## AJ80 (15/11/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> I'll source the meat for the spit. I believe we normally get 10kgs. Is everyone happy that's the correct amount.
> 
> Does anyone know what the rough cost has been in the past, I would hate for it to turn into a salad situation.


Hey mate - we had 10kg for the Kinglake swap and ended up with a stack left over for dinner.


----------



## mofox1 (15/11/16)

AJ80 said:


> I can bring along a batch of pulled pork if needed. Just let me know!


I like all forms of non spinning pork.

'Tato salad anyone?


ATTENDING

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## MartinOC (16/11/16)

Oops! I forgot - Whiteferret has the rotating marquee. Could anyone from up that way who's attending grab it from him on the way through?


----------



## VP Brewing (16/11/16)

MartinOC said:


> Oops! I forgot - Whiteferret has the rotating marquee. Could anyone from up that way who's attending grab it from him on the way through?


I should be able to sort that out. Will be coming up on the Saturday morning.


----------



## Mardoo (16/11/16)

I'm assuming that Nullnvoid doesn't mean he's giving us all free meat. We'll need to do a collection on the day or something to reimburse him.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/11/16)

ATTENDING

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/11/16)

Mardoo said:


> I'm assuming that Nullnvoid doesn't mean he's giving us all free meat. We'll need to do a collection on the day or something to reimburse him.


I have an open door policy on my swag for free meat but sadly yes we will have to reimburse for the meat for the spit


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (16/11/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> I have an open door policy on my swag for free meat but sadly yes we will have to reimburse for the meat for the spit


I'm bringing the butter.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/11/16)

So I know Cocko wants pork, but do we care?

I mean, what meat are we keen to watch turn around and around, pork, beef, lamb? Just starting to look into get this for the swap. Do we want more than one meat?

Discuss.


----------



## Mardoo (21/11/16)

Squab


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/11/16)

Mardoo said:


> Squab


Most certainly. Do you have a particular supplier in mind


----------



## micbrew (21/11/16)

hey Russ

I normally do some chicken ribs , I pre cook and then just re heat on the day

I heard the butcher on wellington rd Rowville also does spit meat ... unsure of quality
theres also Dunav in spiringvale who will do suckling pig and other types of meat
and also mofox mick reckons the new butcher joint on boronia rd & scoresby rd

I should be able to pick up and store if need be

cheers mick


----------



## Mardoo (21/11/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Most certainly. Do you have a particular supplier in mind


Federation Square?


----------



## technobabble66 (21/11/16)

Just added myself to the list for Friday dinner, plus Saturday Lunch & Dinner
-----------

ATTENDING

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
Techno66

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## WarmerBeer (22/11/16)

ATTENDING

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
Techno66

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


----------



## VP Brewing (23/11/16)

ATTENDING

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
Techno66

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

micbrew


Will be bringing something. Looks like we could use some bacon for sunday morning. Not sure if I will be alive to cook it though.


----------



## malt junkie (23/11/16)

VP, I did put myself down for bacon for Saturday/Sunday, but was unsure how much to bring. Saturday will be the big breaky day most will be too hunger over Sunday. Happy for you to cover Sunday I'm thinking prolly 3kg should cover Saturday maybe some left over for lunch.

Do we have access to a BBQ for breakfast?

ATTENDING

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
Techno66

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

VP: Bacon


----------



## VP Brewing (23/11/16)

Roger that. 

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC[/font][/color]
Techno66

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP 
Reardo 
Tim Hearn 

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

VP: Bacon


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/11/16)

Hopefully all going well we'll be there Friday arvo/evening and leaving Sunday morning.

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC[/font][/color]
Techno66
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP 
Reardo 
Tim Hearn 
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

VP: Bacon


----------



## MartinOC (24/11/16)

I plan to pre-order & collect 100 rolls (50 white/50 wholemeal) on the Saturday morning. Any objections or suggested amendments to the numbers?


----------



## micbrew (24/11/16)

As im gunna be needing ice to keep my keg cool ..how far are we from shops , servo etc etc

Russ , do you need a hand with anything food related. 

looks like we have about 30 odd people to feed ?
did we end up working out a food budget / contribution per person ??



micbrew


----------



## MartinOC (24/11/16)

https://www.google.com.au/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x6ad63402bccb6399:0x31ab6d7b883191ff!2m16!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m10!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e4!3m1!7e115!4s/maps/place/kangaroo%2Bground%2Bgeneral%2Bstore/@-37.6914871,145.2156047,3a,75y,97.34h,90t/data%3D*213m4*211e1*213m2*211szMSP1u0EF7jjFYFGTacCBQ*212e0*214m2*213m1*211s0x0:0x31ab6d7b883191ff!5skangaroo+ground+general+store+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e2!2szMSP1u0EF7jjFYFGTacCBQ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi7nt2D9b_QAhXBHJQKHW_hAW8Qpx8IXjAK

Couplea K's from Cocko's place. They have all modern conveniences like actual ELECTRICITY (for petroleum pumps & ice-making - a recent upgrade from the twice weekly ice delivery by horse & dray). I believe the Coolgardie Safe is the next planned improvement......


----------



## malt junkie (24/11/16)

The ice freezer to the left of the fuel pumps don't look big enough, well maybe it would be if it was chock full! Someone should give them a heads up, to stock that thing.


----------



## MartinOC (24/11/16)

I'll drop in & ask them on my way past this arvo. Warn them to expect a lot of frightened, smart-phone-toting city folks in Priuses to come through sometime Saturday morning looking for ice...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/11/16)

MartinOC said:


> I'll drop in & ask them on my way past this arvo. Warn them to expect a lot of frightened, smart-phone-toting city folks in Priuses to come through sometime Saturday morning looking for ice...


Just tell them to look out for people with teeth wearing shoes.


----------



## WarmerBeer (24/11/16)

mayor of mildura said:


> Just tell them to look out for people with teeth wearing shoes.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/11/16)

WarmerBeer said:


>


  tell them to look out for the spaz from mildura.


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/11/16)

micbrew said:


> As im gunna be needing ice to keep my keg cool ..how far are we from shops , servo etc etc
> 
> Russ , do you need a hand with anything food related.
> 
> ...



Micbrew, do you have the capacity to get the meat for the spit? I haven't had a chance and work has been a real pain in the arse currently. If not that's cool, will find time.


----------



## micbrew (25/11/16)

Sure thing !

Have we agreed on cost per person yet ? Last swap was $25 
That will cover 
Saturday lunch 
Dinner 
Breakfast 

Anyhow .. What do we need 
Plates , knifes , forks 
Paper towel ,foil 
Heat beads 
Meat / have you ordered Russ
Butter : mayor of Mildura 
Bread rolls : Martin 
Bacon ?? Vp malt junkie

Chicken ribs: micbrew 
Salad : yob
Eggs : yob 

I have probably forgotten something important ... 
Please add 

Cheers Mick


----------



## malt junkie (25/11/16)

Cooking oils 
Sauces


----------



## VP Brewing (25/11/16)

If Malty Junk is getting bacon I will organise some platter food (Cheese, salami, bickies etc). No point both of us getting bacon.


----------



## micbrew (25/11/16)

hey russ

have you ordered the meat ..??

if not pork and beef lamb & squab ok

mick


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/11/16)

Hey mate,

No, I haven't ordered the meat yet.

I would go lamb and pork. Cocko appears to want pork. I guess it depends on price.

Sqaub is cheap....just time consuming to catch.


----------



## malt junkie (25/11/16)

Good with that VP


----------



## micbrew (25/11/16)

ah one in he hand ..master

so this is for rotisserie / spit yeah ...sweet as approx 10 kg all up ..please confirm
consider it done russ


And are we all good for $25 per person = 3 meals .... $8 bucks a plate rounded up 

Mick


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/11/16)

Yep, 10kg in the past has served us well. And yes for spit/rotisserie.


----------



## micbrew (25/11/16)

Do we need wire to fix meet to spit ??
heat beads or charcoal


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/11/16)

micbrew said:


> Do we need wire to fix meet to spit ??
> heat beads or charcoal


We haven't needed to wire it in the past. Depending on where you go they might be able to load it onto the pole for you. I can drop it off to your place early next week if you want? 

Heat beads or charcoal. I use either. Not sure what I have at I one but we would need more anyway. I'll have a look.


----------



## micbrew (25/11/16)

Yep sweet .. can you drop off over the weekend if your about ??


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/11/16)

I'll pm you


----------



## Camo6 (25/11/16)

Still unsure whether I'll have the weekend off work but if I do and can attend early enough, would anyone object to me bringing some processed nibblies like chips and pretzels along? Will have bugger all time to cook for the event but would still like to contribute somehow. Didn't get time to do a case swap beer and my planned keg beer sucked up a gutful of blow off water (tastes fine though) so I'll be relatively empty handed on the day. Least I can do is grab some snacks for the gluten tolerant.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (25/11/16)

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC[/font][/color]
Techno66
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2 BLD

Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP 
Reardo 
Tim Hearn
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls
mmmyummybeer - Instant coffee, sugar and milk just need hot water and BYO coffee cups (or of course I could bring along the very port like breakfast Chocolate Porter from the last swap  )



Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.
mmmyummbeer - Gravy


Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

VP: Bacon


----------



## Schooner_downunder (25/11/16)

Friday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC[/font][/color]
Techno66
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2

Saturday
Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2 BLD
Schooner_downunder - Dinner Only


Sunday
Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP 
Reardo 
Tim Hearn
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2
Schooner_downunder

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday
Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls
mmmyummybeer - Instant coffee, sugar and milk just need hot water and BYO coffee cups (or of course I could bring along the very port like breakfast Chocolate Porter from the last swap  )



Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner
Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.
mmmyummbeer - Gravy


Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)

VP: Bacon


----------



## micbrew (26/11/16)

attentionee case swappers & attendees


Here is what will be there on the day ... plenty of food 
and plenty of kegs to sample


based on 28 people .. @ approx. $25 per person


lamb 16kg lunch & dinner
pork 4 kg dinner ..master of pork cocko .can you wack this in the weber :beerbang: 
salad jess please advise $ for reimbursement
tabouli 1kg
chevapi 2kg
chicken ribs 2kg
Turkish flay bread

48 bottles of water for re hydration  if gets warmer h34r: 

breakfast
bacon 2kg
eggs ?? do we need moooore ??
bread rolls ..martin please advise $ for reimbursement

sundries
plates /knifes forks/coffee cups/
foil / ali trays / food tongs / serving plates /dunny paper
paper towel / aero guard / charcoal / heat beads / garbage bags
tomatoe sauce /cooking oil / hommus /taziki /

15 x bags of ice ???

have I forgotten anything ?? please let me know ASAP

please let me know if you need reimbursement for anything else....

cheers mick


----------



## MartinOC (26/11/16)

100 bread rolls ordered for Saturday morning pickup. Tracy should deliver to us in time for brekkie - $50.

Edit: I can also bring along a swag of eggs (3-4 doz. depending on the girls' output this week).


----------



## MartinOC (28/11/16)

I spoke to the bloke at the KG General Store yesterday & he's going to make sure their ice chest is well-stocked for next Saturday.


----------



## Mardoo (28/11/16)

Top bloke, that Martin.


----------



## JB (28/11/16)

Friday

Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
Techno66
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2
JB

Saturday

Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2 BLD
Schooner_downunder - Dinner Only
JB

Sunday

Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP 
Reardo 
Tim Hearn
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2
Schooner_downunder
JB

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls
mmmyummybeer - Instant coffee, sugar and milk just need hot water and BYO coffee cups (or of course I could bring along the very port like breakfast Chocolate Porter from the last swap  )

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner

Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.
mmmyummbeer - Gravy

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
VP: Bacon


Ooops, been off travelling up & down the east coast, mainly out of coverage areas & just noticed this thread, so put my name down. Back in a few days, will check in then Mic


----------



## TheWiggman (28/11/16)

Alright, being 5 days away I suppose we can say numbers are more-or-less finalised.


*Attendees*

*Friday*



Dinner

12





*Sat*



Breakfast

12

Lunch

19

Dinner

21





*Sun*

15

Looks like we're all sorted for meals with the spit roast on Saturday for lunch and dinner, with myself, Yob, Mofox and mmmyummybeer contributing some sides and much-needed veges. I'll be pushing to feed 12 with the size of my camp oven on the Friday, otherwise we're probably right. Maybe a pack of snags for backup might be worthwhile.


----------



## malt junkie (28/11/16)

I count 14 for friday night, and I was going to throw the camp oven in any way JIC.


----------



## mofox1 (28/11/16)

micbrew said:


> have I forgotten anything ?? please let me know ASAP
> 
> please let me know if you need reimbursement for anything else....
> 
> cheers mick


Well - I did chuck my name down for bringing a 'tato salad... figured if Jesse's bring the green stuff, then the royal spud should be seen too.

Planning on around 2kg worth of spuds. No reimbursement necessary.


----------



## Camo6 (28/11/16)

Friday

Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
Techno66
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2
JB

Saturday

Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Likely lunch only, hopefully B/L/D. Won't know til' that week.
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2 BLD
Schooner_downunder - Dinner Only
JB
Camo6 Lunch, maybe dinner

Sunday

Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP
Reardo
Tim Hearn
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2
Schooner_downunder
JB

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls
mmmyummybeer - Instant coffee, sugar and milk just need hot water and BYO coffee cups (or of course I could bring along the very port like breakfast Chocolate Porter from the last swap  )

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner

Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.
mmmyummbeer - Gravy

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
VP: Bacon


Threw myself on the list for Saturday. Have ordered a few kilos of locally made haloumi from a mate but not sure whether I'll get it in time. If not I'll bring some chips and dips or something.


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/16)

Sorry guys, having to bag on producing food. Hell of a week. I'll bring some snacking things, but won't be able to fit in making anything. Looks like lunch is covered, fortunately. Also, I'll only be there for lunch on Saturday.

Friday

Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
yob
micbrew
Mardoo
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
Techno66
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2
JB

Saturday

Wiggman - B/L/D
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
Mardoo - Lunch only
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
AJ80 - lunch and dinner only
mofox1 - L/D
DJ_L3ThAL - Lunch only
Techno66 - lunch & dinner
WarmerBeer - Dinner only. I shall be jerk(y)ing some beef beforehand, so will bring something chewy along (TWSS)
VP - Lunch and Dinner
Reardo - Lunch and Dinner
Tim Hearn - Lunch and Dinner
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2 BLD
Schooner_downunder - Dinner Only
JB
Camo6 Lunch, maybe dinner

Sunday

Wiggman
Idzy
malt junkie
Yob
micbrew
MartinOC (inevitably horribly hungover...)
mofox1
VP
Reardo
Tim Hearn
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
mmmyummybeer x2
Schooner_downunder
JB

CATERING
Equipment
Idzy - Hark Smoker (LPG)
malt junkie Aldi Smoker (LPG) *if required
micbrew : webber smoker charcoal
Nullnvoid: Spit Roaster

Friday
Wiggman - chicken stew x 8

Saturday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
Malt Junkie: Bacon, Bread rolls
mmmyummybeer - Instant coffee, sugar and milk just need hot water and BYO coffee cups (or of course I could bring along the very port like breakfast Chocolate Porter from the last swap  )

Lunch

Yob: Green leafy stuff with which to entice wildlife closer (Are we intended to eat it, or smoke it??)
micbrew : chicken ribs
Mardoo: Something good, hoping enchiladas
Nullnvoid: Spit Roast Goodness

Dinner

Wiggman - crunchy doodle salad manly vegetables x 15
mofox1 - potato salad, could be bacon bits.
mmmyummbeer - Gravy

Sunday

Breakfast

Yob: Eggs (possibly 1 dozen if the girls get cracking in time)
VP: Bacon


----------



## Camo6 (1/12/16)

Picked up a few kg of fresh haloumi tonight. Won't be at the swap until late avo but I'll bring a small butane stove to fry it up.


----------

